# link per javascript erstellen



## HAL (22. Juni 2004)

hi, ich mein vorhaben ist recht simpel aber da ich keine ahnung von javascript habe brauch ich hilfe:

ich will, dass man etwas in ein feld eingeben kann. aus dieser eingabe wird dann ein link erstellt, also fast wie in foren wo aus einer url im beitrag automatisch ein html-lonk gemacht wird. nur soll bei meiner version noch etwas mehr angehaengt wrden.

z.b. man gibt in ein feld "www.xyz.de" ein und klickt auf OK
dann wird ein link erstellt der auf http://www.blabla.de/www.xzy.de verweist.

die aufgabe des scripts ist also nur, einen immer gleich bleibenden string vorne an das eingegebene dranzuhaengen und das ganze dann als link auf der seite auszugeben. wie mach ich das?

THX
HAL


----------



## Krypthonas (22. Juni 2004)

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
var ObjTag=document.getElementById;
function generateLink()
	{
		var ObjIn= ObjTag("selectLink").value;
		ObjIn= ObjIn.replace("http://","");
		ObjTag("include").innerHTML='<a href="http://' + ObjIn + '">' + ObjIn + '</a>';
	
	}

</script>
<input type="text" name="selectLink" id="selectLink"> <input type="button" value="Generieren" onClick="generateLink()">


<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
	<tr>
		<td style="" id="include">
			
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Fabian H (22. Juni 2004)

Du kannst auch einen fertigen Link nehmen, und bei diesem nur das _href_
Attribut verändern.


```
<form name="URLForm">
  Eingabe: <input type="text" size="20" name="URLString" />
  <br />
  <br />
  <input type="button" value="Link erzeugen" onclick="window.document.links['ZielLink'].href = 'http://www.bla.de/' + window.document.forms['URLForm'].elements['URLString'].value;">
</form>
<br />
<br />
Hier der Link:
<br />
<a href="http://www.bla.de/" name="ZielLink">Link</a>
```


----------



## HAL (22. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Krypthonas _
> * ... In diesem Sinne *



danke! das ist genau was ich brauche!


----------

